# Too late?



## Aramis

I'm wondering - when it's to late to pick up an instrument and start playing one? Sure, it's still possible when you're 30, 50, even 100. It's never too late if you consider music only as a hobby. But when you take it seriously, if you want to be really good and professional musician - where is the limit? Few days ago i was tryin' to sign up for a violin course and I was refused because of my age. And it makes me wonder - am I too old? Am I... LOST?!


----------



## Arnold Schoenberg

No you are not! Just because you were refused doesn't mean anything! Get out there and enjoy learning!


----------



## JTech82

Aramis said:


> I'm wondering - when it's to late to pick up an instrument and start playing one? Sure, it's still possible when you're 30, 50, even 100. It's never too late if you consider music only as a hobby. But when you take it seriously, if you want to be really good and professional musician - where is the limit? Few days ago i was tryin' to sign up for a violin course and I was refused because of my age. And it makes me wonder - am I too old? Am I... LOST?!


It's never too late for anything. Learn all you can and be happy doing it!


----------



## Guest

I would suggest that at your age it is probably a bit late to be looking for a career as a soloist [unless you are a very late developer] but for a rank and file position, go for it.


----------



## Arnold Schoenberg

Andante said:


> I would suggest that at your age it is probably a bit late to be looking for a career as a soloist.


Not necessarily! If he was up to playing in front of an audience, and he had the talent, then why not? The world is his oyster!


----------



## Aramis

Thanks for replies, hope you're right. I'll do what I can. Even more.


----------



## Guest

Arnold Schoenberg said:


> Not necessarily! If he was up to playing in front of an audience, and he had the talent, then why not? The world is his oyster!


And here speaks the voice of experiance


----------



## Scented Letters

What uplifting comments! I dislike immensely when people put down other's dreams, and mortify them by saying that it's impossible, simply due to age or a similar reason. I thought this very way for a long time, and I'm 18. Perhaps I still think it a little, but I'm moving out of that thought pattern. I know it's ridiculous. 

I've wanted a career as a music therapist for years now, and I always felt like there was a certain time limit for me to become great in order to be what I wish. But you know, that was a bit silly in retrospect. People discover music at different times, and not everybody is walked into it as a child. All that matters is how much effort you put into it and how devoted you are to becoming skillful with it. There is no time limit or limits at all, for that matter, on anything. As cliché as it sounds, you can do anything if you put your mind to it, and give it a go. Just be sure you have the motivation.. but I'm sure you do already.


----------



## ChrisBen

As long as you put in the necessary amount of practice I don't see why you couldn't be successful, just hang in there and give it all you can and you should do fine.


----------

